# Good looking Roof My kinda Ridge Vent



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

*Ref: My Kinda Roof*

Thats the kinda ridge line I'm looking to get!:thumbup:


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

I used the OC High hip and ridge to get that look. I wasn't sure I like it at first but now it is growing on me. Are you going with Timbertex hip and ridge on your roof or are you going with cut 3 tabs?


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Timbertex


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there a ridge vent under those cap shingles?

They look to be the same profile as the hip caps.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Is there a ridge vent under those cap shingles?
> 
> They look to be the same profile as the hip caps.
> 
> ...



I don't think so. Mine look really high after installing a ridge vent under it.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

In truth, I don't know. This photo came from Roofingstore.ca
http://www.roofingstore.ca/


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.roofingstore.ca/images/shinglShowrm_ProDesign_02.jpg

Check this image out. It is kinda like the other but the ridge shingle have no gap clear across as in the other photo. My thought is the other photo is vented. 

This photo is not as supported by the turbines on the roof in the background.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe the hips are vented also???


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe they put a ridge vent under. I don't know. I have heard of people running a ridge vent at the top 1/3 of a hip, but not the full length. I don't think that would work. I guess you would run it the whole way and just cut the hole at the top. The rest of it would just be to keep it uniform.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

My thought is simply that I never felt a roof should be one dimensional. It should not just blend in to end up fading into the background. It should tease the eye, drawing the attention to it's seductive presence. 

Dos not matter how modest the home.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I vented the entire length of the hips with a low profile ridge vent called Trim Line from Owens Corning due to the vaulted/cathedral ceiling interior.

We had to notch the top of the 2" x 12" rafters to allow a cross ventilation.

Ed


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, where there is will there is a way. I guess you could say you carved a few more notch's in your tool belt!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

what`s w/ the bottom short course?That`s a picture of a second layer roof:wink:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, my ridge don't look anything like that. I think if I used the snow country version of ridge vent, then folding the timbertex twice as shown in the video it world have been more like the photo. :yes: What's a short course?


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

snow country would look bulkier,a "short "course is when the exposure is shorter than called for(2" instead of 5"),typically done on a "reroof" (2nd layer)so the top of the 2nd and successive courses will butt against the bottoms of the original layer roof courses


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks I will remember that. :yes:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

